# Hash?



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

The instructions for my Turbonet card say:

"go into the tivo phone menu and set the dialing prefix to <comma><hash><4><0><1>"

What is a hash, and how do I make one with my TIVO remote?


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, figured out hash = #

However, it's not working. The TIVO connected to the LAN does not light up the port on the router. And making a test call is not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry, nvm, got it working.


----------

